# puppy the nose connected with the mouth



## Lisamarsh (Feb 7, 2016)

Hello, 

I wonder if someone can help me figuring out whats it with a puppy he's 2 days old. 
he doesn't drink milk as the other in the litter i have to be their to supervise him and actually push the nipple of his mother, so he can have it. he can't keep a track of the nipple he always lose it. I just noticed that he is different then the others and i started to panic should it will grow i take him to a vet or they will put him down so should i take him to rescue shelter or should i just keep it. I don't know. please see attached pictures of him and help me with any advise.

Thanks in advance


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

It's a bit hard to tell from the picture. But I think that pup has a cleft palate. It's up to you what you want to do. There may be corrective procedure that will help. But the pup will never be normal. Most of the breeders o worked with would euthanize a cleft.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

I am pretty sure gsdsar is correct and this is a cleft palate. Yes, there may be something that can be done. I would go to your vet and see what they say. Otherwise the most humane thing to do would be to have the pup euthanized. I would not take the pup to the shelter. They will also euthanize the pup and it is not their responsibility, it is yours to make the hard decisions. 

A lot of mid-line defects like cleft palates are due to a dietary deficiency during pregnancy. I would look into the quality of the food you are feeding if you plan on breeding again.


----------

